# Pass 3G+ Ipad



## mashgau (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

Je cherche un peu plus d'infos sur le Pass 3G+ proposé par SFR à 9 et quelques.

Est-il possible avec ce "pack" de souscrire à un abonnement illimité ou bloqué ? Ou est-on limité à prendre ensuite des forfaits jour ?


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juin 2010)

Si j'ai bien complris, pour 9 tu as 3 jours avec 75 mo en débit normal (après c'est bridé), ensuite tu achètes des cartes en fonction des besoins. Tu peux passer sur un abonnement si tu le souhaites depuis ce pas par simple appel (1027)... Je n'ai pas utilisé encore la 3G, je vais faire un essai demain.


----------

